# bed liner



## TylerT (Jan 30, 2013)

is there a good spray on bed liner i can go to the auto parts place and buy to paint my cooler just woundering what you all use


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's all about the same. Most places only have 1 or 2 brands, if they even have 1.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Ive had good luck with Rust-oleum truck bed coating.... Sand first, if its plastic get the rustoleum primer for plastics, lay u a good coat or 2 then lay 3 or 4 coats of the truck bed coating and for good measures i always do a clear coat


----------

